# Somebody knows "Bakugan"?



## Plitheon (Sep 7, 2018)

Being honest, I'm feeling like there is no one knows it.
So, I wish to meet other bakugans, or brawlers...
Just I'm wondering if there somebody know Bakugan.
P.S This is not new thing, this is old anime.

I have something to tell.
History how do I meet Bakugan:
I was like 6-7 years old, I had a TV Channel called Cartoon Network.
So, one of the cartoons on that channel was Bakugan: Battle Brawlers.
I remember it very well: I was watching all series of 3 episodes (4 episode didn't exited yet in these years).
Also, I saw a toy shops selling bakugans, I was interested. I had 2 bakugans totally... But I saved only 1 bakugan.
Explaining how did I saved only 1:
First baku was Pyrus Deathclaw, then I didn't expected for the 2nd bakugan - It was unknown attribute, Dragonoid-like, White-Cyan, Red/Pink eyes. I'm so sad, when I just remembered that moment when I was in 1st grade, and I just lost him... That hurts me so hard, if I could to come back into that school. This is like you lost your best friend, brother... Or else.
I am thinking to check all toy shops in my province, hoping that I can find that what I want. Yeah, this is kid's toys, but I'm feeling better, because this is my hobby.
If you see, my fav baku this time is Ventus Plitheon from "Gundalian Invaders".
So, that's all.
P.S These years was so good, but nowadays I didn't seen Cartoon Network on my TV screen... I think it's restricted in my country (UA).


----------



## Sagt (Sep 7, 2018)

Yeah. It's not too obscure, actually (or, at least I'm pretty sure it's not).

In my elementary school, those toys replaced Yu-Gi-Oh and Pokemon cards as the most popular collectables for nerdy kids, for a year or two.

I had a bunch of them myself, though I don't remember what happened to them. Maybe my parents gave them away or something when we moved? I don't know.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 7, 2018)

I heard somebody called these "Yo-Yo" or "Balls". xD


----------



## Reiv (Sep 7, 2018)

In Hungary, it was mainstream. Almost every young kid knew what it is, including me. But after some time, I lost intrest.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 7, 2018)

I remember watching the show, and I had a friend that bought some kind of starter set or something to play with.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 7, 2018)

I do


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 8, 2018)

I do, and i hated it, such a boring show, to me at least :/


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> I do, and i hated it, such a boring show, to me at least :/


So you hate anime. And you are homo because of your hate to Bakugan.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Sep 8, 2018)

Brooks Dotson said:


> I do, and i hated it, such a boring show, to me at least :/


Oh my god who put you here dude.
If you hate it, then shut this.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah I expected for positive comments.


----------



## Sagt (Sep 8, 2018)

You two need to chill out.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Lcs said:


> You two need to chill out.


You think I will like a negative comments about this?


----------



## Sagt (Sep 8, 2018)

Plitheon said:


> You think I will like a negative comments about this?


Doesn't matter if you didn't like his comment. You made the thread, and you should have expected a range of replies.

It's not like he was insulting the fans of Bakugan, he just said that the show didn't appeal to him. It's a bit petty to make a big deal of that.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Sep 8, 2018)

*O.M.G*


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Oh...


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 8, 2018)

Well i guess it was some what of alright show, and i liked some of the characters, but that was about it, it's not a bad show, some anime are better than others, it's all up to personal preference (i apologize for what i said sry) ):


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 8, 2018)

I just thought it was another regular everyday anime and didn't think much of it at the time, it just that i hardly remember anything about it, so it's all a blur to me honestly :/


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Ok.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Sep 8, 2018)

Whew.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 8, 2018)

I think my nephews used to play with them


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I think my nephews used to play with them


The funny fact: I didn't played the game, even I had cards and bakugans.
Oh wait, I can't return that times to try out that... ;-;


----------



## Rant (Sep 8, 2018)

I think I know what you're talking about but I can't really remember it...


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Rant said:


> I think I know what you're talking about but I can't really remember it...


*BAKUGAN BRAWL!*
These words you can hear _in every series of every episode_ and _every bakugan battle._
Now you got it?


----------



## Rant (Sep 8, 2018)

Plitheon said:


> *BAKUGAN BRAWL!*
> These words you can hear _in every series of every episode_ and _every bakugan battle._
> Now you got it?


Yeah but I don't think I watched it much.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Rant said:


> Yeah but I don't think I watched it much.


I think you was watching on TV channel named CN (Cartoon Network).
I was watching 3 episodes fully on that TV channel (when 4th episode didn't existed these years).


----------



## Rant (Sep 8, 2018)

Plitheon said:


> I think you was watching on TV channel named CN (Cartoon Network).
> I was watching 3 episodes fully on that TV channel (when 4th episode didn't existed these years).


Well yeah but I was staying up to watch Inuyasha and Full Metal Alchemist on adult swim XD


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Nowadays, I watched on the internet, and it gived me big nostalgia.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Rant said:


> Well yeah but I was staying up to watch Inuyasha and Full Metal Alchemist on adult swim XD


Lol.
When I came from school, TV always was turned on when my mom at home. I'll doing my HW after I ate something. Then waited for Bakugans, and I was watching without blinking (Yeah I got a habit not to blink lol).


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

I was like "_Full memorization_".


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

you mean these things I used to have when I was 8?


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

"Yo-Yo" or "Balls". < Seen this on internet.
But these words won't fits with it.
It's just named Bakugan.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

When I hear a number of power "900 Gs", It reminds me a word from Physics "Joule".


----------



## Rant (Sep 8, 2018)

Plitheon said:


> Lol.
> When I came from school, TV always was turned on when my mom at home. I'll doing my HW after I ate something. Then waited for Bakugans, and I was watching without blinking (Yeah I got a habit not to blink lol).


Lol when I discovered real anime with blood and violence I couldn't stand the "kid" stuff anymore. At school I'd be like "oh you watched Pokemon? I watched people BURN! " and this is why I have no friends. :3


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

ANINE?
[Said before you edit it lol]


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

Anine are you okay? ANine are you okay? are you okay anine?


Plitheon said:


> ANINE?
> [Said before you edit it lol]


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Also, I didn't knew that was anime. So, when I got to know this, It means that I like anime. Because I was watching another anime named Digimons.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 8, 2018)

Pokemon is superior to Digimons


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> Anine are you okay? ANine are you okay? are you okay anine?


*Amine...*
lol


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> Pokemon is superior to Digimons


To have pokemon, you must catch it with pokeball.
To have digimon, you just must ask him nicely, or he must ask you (lol). But the true version: if digimon chose you to be his owner.


----------



## Rant (Sep 8, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> Pokemon is superior to Digimons


Yes! The new sun and moon is actually really good! It follows more Pokemon and their day to day lives, less on Ash the (dumb) prodigy child


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Yep lol.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Sep 8, 2018)

I used to have a few bakugan and I used to watch the show. I then grew out of it and that was that. I didn't know how to 'play' bakugan at the time, but having something instantly transform itself was a new thing at the time. It was like transformers, but it instantly transformed. I just saw them as toys and in a way thats kind of what they are. I remembered it dieing out after they started introducing cubed and pyramid shaped bakugans. I enjoyed the memories of bakugan, but I was okay with it dieing out as it got old at that point.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> I used to have a few bakugan and I used to watch the show. I then grew out of it and that was that. I didn't know how to 'play' bakugan at the time, but having something instantly transform itself was a new thing at the time. It was like transformers, but it instantly transformed. I just saw them as toys and in a way thats kind of what they are. I remembered it dieing out after they started introducing cubed and pyramid shaped bakugans. I enjoyed the memories of bakugan, but I was okay with it dieing out as it got old at that point.


Transformers? Lol it's right about ball form, but bakugan it's not robot. xD


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Sep 8, 2018)

Plitheon said:


> Transformers? Lol it's right about ball form, but bakugan it's not robot. xD


I was just referring to how transformers turn into something else just like how Bakugans turn into something else (A creature, a ball), but saying that Bakugams did it instantly. I knew they weren't the same, but my 'Bakugan lore' isn't as polished as yours is.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Transformers can transform himselves.
Bakugans can release if brawler throw him into battle.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Sep 8, 2018)

Plitheon said:


> Transformers can transform himselves.
> Bakugans can release if brawler throw him on the battle.


Look, I'm not going into a debate about a toy. I was just comparing the two.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Ok.
If you was inspecting the bakugan, you can see a magnet from below it.
It works with a gate card, if you place it on that. (Yeah, that "gate card" have a magnet too)


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

I think I remembered that it work with ability card too.


----------



## alphienya (Sep 8, 2018)

I had fun watching some of the show while it was still airing and even had one of the little character balls you were supposed to flick onto the cards.

Honestly, I was way more in it for the cute anime boys (well I thought they were at the time) and collectible ball things, though. Still think those were pretty dang neat.


----------



## Rant (Sep 8, 2018)

Plitheon said:


> To have pokemon, you must catch it with pokeball.
> To have digimon, you just must ask him nicely, or he must ask you (lol). But the true version: if digimon chose you to be his owner.



The new sun and Moon Pokemon he does ask them


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Rant said:


> The new sun and Moon Pokemon he does ask them


Yeah, this variant too.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

_Bakugan + Human_ = *Best Mates.*


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 8, 2018)

Just wanted to find some random Fortnite dance and I remembered this.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Sep 25, 2018)

I heard of the show. had some fond memories of it.


----------

